# Kroatien Pager Bucht



## Nikodemus (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo, bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen, ob mir jemand Tipps zum Angeln in der Pager Bucht (Karlobag, Ribarica) geben kann. Ich denke mal, dass ich vorwiegend vom Festland aus angeln werde.


----------



## Smallgame (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien Pager Bucht*

Wann fährst du den hin? Was nimmst du mit an Angelmaterial?
Möchtest du ab und zu mal die Angel auswerfen oder viel Urlaubszeit mit angeln verbringen?
Schade das das Kartenmaterial von Google earth so schlecht ist für diesen Bereich sonst könnte man sich jetzt schon mal die eine oder andere Stelle vormerken.


----------



## Nikodemus (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien Pager Bucht*

Wir fahren nach Ribarica, das liegt ca. 5 km nördlich von Karlobag. Ich werde eine Spinnrute mit Blinkern und Jigs, eine Brandungsrute mit entspr. VF  und für die Kids eine Stipprute mitnehmen.


----------



## Smallgame (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien Pager Bucht*

Das ist schon recht ordentlich- Eine Spinnrute hätte ich dir auch empfohlen. Kunstköder ziehen da allerdings nicht. Ich würde auf jeden Fall auf Naturköder zurückgreifen. Da habt ihr eine ganze Palette an Möglichkeiten. Die Kids können ja Tagsüber Einsiedlerkrebse schnorcheln die sind recht gut, denn noch Purpurschnecke hervorragender Köder, extrem gut sind auch die kleinen durchsichtigen Garnelen, lassen sich beim Baden mit einem kleinen Kescher gut fangen, denn wäre da noch Seegurke. Als letztes noch sei Kalamariskraken erwähnt aber meines erachtens taugen sie nicht viel. Das alles wäre gut für eine einfache Grundmontage mit einem Durchlaufblei.
Denn könnt ihr noch euer Glück mit Brotteig versuchen für Meeräschen usw. Das allerdings nur auf Pose oder Wasserkugel.
Fürs angeln vom Festland aus empfiehlt sich auf jeden Fall die Stelle am Tage zuvor abzutauchen um sich ein Bild zu machen.
Du /ihr wirst sehr viel Material "verballern"  man bekommt aber in den örtlichen Angelzubehör shops sehr gute Sachen zu korrekten Preisen - das würd ich alles dort kaufen. So Wirbel, Bleie Haken usw. Es gibt an den Promenaden zahlreiche Turi-shops die verkaufen auch Angeln und Zubehör aber vorsicht das ist alles Schrott! Suche lieber ein richtigen Shop die gibt es auch Zahlreich und führen alles was man braucht.
Angeln würd ich morgens von 5.30 Uhr bis 8-9 denn abends ab 18 Uhr bis es Nacht wird.
Eine sache wäre da noch, lass die Kids sich vorher ordentlich Bilder vom Petermännchen im Netz anschauen und videos. Das ist eigentlich das einizig gefährliche was passiern kann. Und wenn sie bescheid wissen kann man sich eine Menge ärger ersparen.
viel Spaß beim Grillen


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien Pager Bucht*

Smallgame sagts, er weiß wies geht


----------



## Cyg4n (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien Pager Bucht*

hallo zusammen.
habe da auch paar fragen da ich selber fahre nach Okrug Gornij.
kann ich meine grundangel nehmen von rhein ??
oder musst das schon eine salz feste rolle sein ?
und wenn ich von boot angel dann besser mit blinker oder lebendigen ködern ? 

*
*


----------



## Smallgame (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien Pager Bucht*

Wenn du deine Ausrüstung gut pflegst und sie hinterher mit klaren Wasser abspülst, brauchst du dir nicht extra eine Salzwasserrolle zu besorgen.
Zu den Ködern : Ich setze immer auf Naturköder. Habe die letzen Jahre alle möglichen Kunstköder benutzt es war immer kein Vergleich.
Es kommt aber auch auf den Einsatzbereich an. Zum schleppen auf Wolfsbarsch z.b. oder für Kalamaris benutze ich verschiedene Kunstköder von Rappala.
Schleppen auf Zahnbrassen oder Stachelmakrele geht anderseits wieder besser mit Naturköder. Da benutzt man lebende Kalamaris oder Hornhechte- die Montagen sind recht kompliziert und das Handling bedarf viel Erfahrung ich bin da auch noch am üben.


----------



## Cyg4n (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien Pager Bucht*

Danke fur die antwort 
 Hast du vielleicht paar bielder für die Montage ? 
Wie fange ich paar calamaris ?


----------



## Smallgame (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien Pager Bucht*

Ganz ehrlich die Grundmontage welche sich bei mir am besten gezeigt hat all die Jahre ist so simpel das es schon peinlich ist.

0,30 schnur monofil ein Laufblei denn ein Wirbel denn ein Vorfach von 30, 40 cm aus 0,28 schnur Haken fertig  

Kalamaris fängst du in dem du vom Boot aus ein Peskafondo auf Grund lässt denn ein halben Meter anhebst und paternoster bis der Kalmar dran ist.
Oder du schleppst den zweiten unten gezeigten Kunstköder gemächlich bis ein Kalmar dran ist.

Die Montage mit lebend Kalmar oder Hornhecht für das little big game auf Seriola oder Zahnbrassen kann man sich bei diesen youtubevideo kurz anschauen : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7gLDwRR6yE 
Tipp vor dem anschauen den Ton ausschalten die Musik ist so dämlich das man aus den Ohren blutet


----------



## Cyg4n (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien Pager Bucht*

Danke schön 

Da hätte ich auch noch ne frage  Paternoster usw soll ich es lieber dort kaufen oder ist es hier bei uns günstiger und besser ?


----------



## Smallgame (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kroatien Pager Bucht*

Also den Kleinkram Wie Wirbel Bleie Haken usw kaufe ich immer dort vor Ort. (die verschiedenen Kalamarisköder hab ich hier noch niemals in ein Angelgeschäft gesehen)
Die größeren Anschaffungen wie Rute, Rolle usw doch lieber von Zuhause aus.


----------



## bobkiel (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Pager Bucht*

Gibt es noch nen Erfahrungsbericht von Ribarica? Fahre Ende Juli für zwei Wochen dorthin deswegen wäre es toll vorher natürlich so viele Infos wie Möglich zu Erhalten :-D


----------



## Smallgame (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Pager Bucht*

hab mal im kroatischen Angelforum "besoffener Iltis" nachgeschaut. Die Gegend ist fischreich, leider sind 95 % der Küste nicht begehbar.


----------



## bobkiel (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Pager Bucht*

Dnn sollte ich wohl meine Kletterausrüstung mitnehmen :-(


----------



## pasmanac (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kroatien Pager Bucht*



Cyg4n schrieb:


> Wie fange ich paar calamaris ?



Da wirst Du Dich um diese Jahreszeit als Greenhorn und obendrein vom Ufer aus sehr schwer tun !

Wenn´s vom Ufer aus Calamaris fangen willst, dann nimm eine Spinnrute und kaufe Dir sogenannte "Skosavica" guckst Du:

http://www.google.hr/imgres?sa=X&rl...bnh=152&tbnw=333&start=0&ndsp=27&tx=188&ty=70

Diese lässt man nach dem Auswerfen bis fast zum Grund absinken und führt sie mit sehr kurzen, ruckartigen Bewegungen.

Wahrscheinlicher ist es , dass Du einen Sepia fängst aber die sind auch sehr gute Köder auf Dentex & Co......#h


----------

